# Poop head, pee head, candle head



## AllisonK (Feb 18, 2005)

So someone thought it was funny to teach my two year old to say poop head. Thinking it was my 5 yr old DS but does not really matter. Now she yells whatever word she is saying at the moment and head at the end. It was funny at first to hear things like candle head, feather head, diaper head and the kids crack up at her so she just does it more and more. Problem is when she is mad she does it too and I really don't want her name calling. Also it seems that in public older ladies are umm poop heads. She sees an older person and oh so sweetly smiles and says "You poop head" in her cutest voice. They are not to pleased and I am so embarrassed. I keep telling her we like to use nice words but poop is not really a bad/mean word so I need/want to say something else. Help me please I'm afraid to leave the house. I had to go to Joann Fabrics this am and it was full of older women.







: We left quickly.


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

Oh no! My kids do this, too. I don't know what to do, except ignore it because they can see it's funny so keep doing it to get attention, even if it's negative! I hope someone has a good way to respond...esp. when it's in public and you can't really ignore it when they say "poop head" to an old lady!


----------



## mlleoiseau (Jun 28, 2005)

Dd has started this, too, although she hasn't used pee or poop with it, yet. So far, it's just something she does around dh, my parents and I and just for fun. I'll be checking back for advice.


----------



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

Yeah, it's even less funny when your 4.5 year old calls you "poopy."







I have tried to tell him that it's okay to use the word poop when he is talking about actual poop (like if his brother has poopy pants), but that it's not okay to call people names. Name-calling is the issue, not the actual words used.


----------



## Shami (Oct 9, 2007)

Maybe just ignore dd's poopy head comment and begin by saying something like, Dd this is how we say hello to people in the store. Then model it and hope the little old lady plays along...maybe give the little old lady a wink and have a little conversation.

If that doesn't work, I would leave as soon as the first poopy head comment came out. It will only take a couple of times for her to realize that when I call poopy head we have to leave this fun store.
Good luck!


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

Me, I'd ignore it....it generally just wears itself out at that age. I'd let a 7 year old know that I don't like being called names.

I call my kids doodlehead, bananahead and monkey butt.....so I'm not really one to talk.


----------



## LindyLou (May 4, 2004)

Mine to it too!!! I hate it. Poop, fart, toot, pee, farthead, poophead, etc.


----------



## Shami (Oct 9, 2007)

I found a suggestion in a book called Playful Parenting (this book is great, BTW). On page 44 he says to say to the child, something like this:

Child "You're a poopyhead"

Parent "Well, you can say that all you want, but if you say Bobbledyboo you're gonna be in big trouble."

C "Bobbledyboo-head"

P "Oh, ho, ho, now you are in trouble" (said lightly, not in a mean, scary way)

Then you can chase the child around the room.

He give this suggestion, also.

C "You're a poopyhead"

P "Shhh, don't tell everybody my secret name"

Then, the child usually will yell it to everybody.

C "Larry's secret name is Poopyhead"

P "Ha, ha, I was only kidding. My real secret name is Rice Krispies' Cake (the sillier the better)...then beg them to pleeeaassse don't tell anyone.

...and on and on goes the game.

The author is Lawrence J. Cohen. He says that this poopyhead game fullfills a need for two things in a toddler: 1) yucky bathroom humor and 2) name calling.

I'd love to hear is any of you try it out and how it works for you.


----------



## Nanethiel (May 21, 2008)

Thank you for sharing this, Shami. I loved it!

Shanti









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shami* 
I found a suggestion in a book called Playful Parenting (this book is great, BTW).


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

I know that this is distressing to you and I don't mean to undermine that in any way but I choked on my sandwich when I read the part about her calling all old ladies "poop head." That's hysterical to me!


----------



## coracle (Jul 18, 2002)

I've played "don't tell my secret name" and "just don't call me peanut butter girl" with both boys in stores at about this age and it goes great. Dramatic "Ahhh! Nooo! Not that!" makes them laugh. As the laughter slows down from one name, "just whatEVER you do don't call me ..." a new silly name. They sometimes do it wth each other too.

Not sure what to do about the old ladies - perhaps teach her a phrase she can deliver with dramatic flair, like "Good day, Madam! Very pleased to meet you!" If it is presented as a game she can initiate, rather than a social requirement like please & thank you, maybe she'll like it. Then when you tell her with mock shock "Oh, THAT's not how we say hello to grandmothers - how do we say hello?" it's a cue for the game, not a correction - just an idea.

The boys morphed "just don't call me" into another game for when they are bored in the car - "whatever you do, don't (clap your hands, crow like a chicken, sing me happy birthday, whatever you can think of)". They are clear they want me being the one to say "don't" so they can defy me - me defying them doesn't seem to fill a need they have, what a surprise lol.

Sue

SAHM to 2 boys, 8 and 4


----------



## elizawill (Feb 11, 2007)

my kids went through this big time. i just would say, "please no potty talk". i didn't make an issue out of it other than that. if they say booger face or butt head, etc - i just say, "please use kind words"...and leave it at that. they've outgrown it.


----------



## Way Up North (Sep 15, 2007)

We love playful parenting!
I have to admit we laugh too much when dd says these things.
Every once in a while she calls one of us a Tooter Pup or a squashtosser~ no harm done







.
We have just shifted them into silly words that she thinks are illicit (as per the PP book).
When she was saying 'stupid' it got worse when I responded, so I ignored it, or said , did you say 'cupid' you want some love? hugs? kisses? and that promptly stopped LOL


----------

